# Air fresheners



## Rob2859 (Oct 27, 2010)

Most of us buy them. So what do we use?

Who sticks to the trusty magic tree and who buys crazy ones?

Any that people like a lot?
Which type lasts a long time?
Has anyone ever found one that actually smells like a new car?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

vanillaroma magic tree use to get the bug ones but they fall off


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

I bought a wild berry crystal type thing from Asda, its has been ace so far!


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I've tried the bugs, the plug into ur 12V light up bugs, the magic trees, a vanilla smelling bagpuss, the clip on airwick and glade ones, the purple berrybag things, you name it I've tried it, gels , Californian scents. CG sprays etc, just depends on my mood really.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am currently using the 3D Detailing Cherry Air Freshener (5L)....tis good bit like a California scent but in liquid form.

Got the baby powder one too as it smells just like the old Halfords own brand did...not use too much of that though.

The 205 normally gets a bucket load of AG Hyperfresh sprayed into it before it gets locked in the garage.


----------



## HOLES (Jan 9, 2011)

i tr to stick to Californian scents where i can but otherwise its magic tree black ice


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Chemical Guys coconut for me, lasts a fair amount of time and i like the smell.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

tried tropicare chery bling and spiced apple but does not seem to last long.

cant go wrong with magic tree black ice, got chemical guys coconut on order so we'll see how this does.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

CG Stripper Scent. It last fairly enough and smells good.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I got CG apple and cherry sprays. Both smell nice, but doesn't really last.
It's hard to beat a cardboard tree lol!


----------



## Jeff456 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have CG Cherry, coconut and stripper scent... No prizes for guessing my favourite though!


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

I also have the CG Stripper Scent - just got it two days ago actually - really nice! - hard to describe the smell (not strippers!) - but i scooshed it in the wifes car and she thought it was nice too so it is staying for the moment!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Unfortunatley i dont use any so cant comment.
But would love to hear myself if someone finds a true new car smell.:lol:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I am using a Magic Tree Vanilla, but want to try some AutoSmart Odourcon 10, Bubble Gum fragrance. You can dilute this down. I give my car a quick wipe down every month with AG Interior Shampoo.


----------



## deanr201 (Nov 24, 2010)

+1 for GC Stripper scent.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

james_death said:


> Unfortunatley i dont use any so cant comment.
> But would love to hear myself if someone finds a true new car smell.:lol:


The closest I have ever found is the AG Odour Eliminator...once the floral perfume goes (couple of hours if you leave the windows open) it leaves the care smelling fresh and new like....used to use it in my 07 A4 Avant....


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

California Scents for me.


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

I just bought some jelly bean ones. Hope they are good as they are quite expensive for what they are


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

Gotta be the jelly belly ones for me! They smell so delicious its takes all my effort not to pull over, rip if from my rear-view mirror and eat it.


----------



## Matty8v (Dec 1, 2010)

Always go for Magic Tree BLACK ICE ! :thumb:


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

Crazy that there are so many recommendations for Black Ice - I bought one and it made me feel a bit sick! Smells strongly of very cheap aftershave...Still, each to their own.

California scents always good (esp cherry) and I also like the Magic Tree Blueberry.

Stiil haven't found one that I would describe as 'new car smell'...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I cant stand all these sickly sweet smelling air fresheners.... they just make your pride and joy smell like a 15 year old taxi!

I stick a couple of bounce sheets over the rear footwell heaters.... then crank up the heat and blowers. hey presto your car smells like clean washing.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Magic Tree Black Ice or Autosmart Cool. Both have sprays available as well which really helps.


----------



## SiBradbury (Sep 9, 2006)

Richbrook's pump spray 'New Car Scent' is pretty nice. I also like AG Odour Eliminator, its a bit 'Davidoff-Cool Water'.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the California car scents stuff...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I get the pink magic trees with the smiley face. They smell lovely and seem to last a good while. Only a pound at asda


----------



## Cheesy231 (Apr 6, 2009)

jelly bellies for me. love them


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Think every1 has forgot about the POPPY CORAL!!!!


----------



## AKFM (Dec 26, 2010)

the jelly bean ones are only £2 now at Asda


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

CG Stripper Scent or the Silly Citrus Magic Tree if I can get them


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Magic tree, yellow Vanilla, used them since 1994 haha cant be beaten!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Matty8v said:


> Always go for Magic Tree BLACK ICE ! :thumb:


Me too I love :argie: the Magic Tree Black Ice - Just found out today Tesco are doing a bogof offer on all magic tree's at the moment.

I've tried jelly beans a few times and dont really think they are worth paying the extra for cause they didnt last too long.

Just bought an "UNDER THE SEAT" wild berry bag thing with crystals in and at the mo' is lasting well and smells FINE & DANDY :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i use magic trees buy them in bulk off ebay


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

I like Magic Tree New Car Scent,but find it a bit of a pest sometimes hanging from the mirror, has anyone tried putting their air freshener in with the pollen filter?


----------



## Rob2859 (Oct 27, 2010)

What is it with black ice you are all crazy. I just bought one and it smells like bathroom cleaners. Some good responses though and I just bought the AG eliminator.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

macmaw said:


> I like Magic Tree New Car Scent,but find it a bit of a pest sometimes hanging from the mirror, has anyone tried putting their air freshener in with the pollen filter?


That sounds like it could be a good idea.
I hate things hanging off the mirror so I have them on the rear holy **** handles. They're not in my way back there


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Californian scents, i have stripper scent on order too


----------



## Bossman (Sep 5, 2010)

Super G said:


> tried tropicare chery bling and spiced apple but does not seem to last long.
> 
> cant go wrong with magic tree black ice, got chemical guys coconut on order so we'll see how this does.


Got to be the magic tree Black Ice for me....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

ALL Magic Tree give me massive headaches which last the day.

Soon as I see them in a car I remove them prior to cleaning and replace just before it goes.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

A few yrs ago when i got a car the place i got it from had put some kind of stuff not powder but like blue little balls in the ashtray and it smelt nice for a good few weeks but cant find it anywhere


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Just joined but going to go against the trend here...........

I use a good leather cleaner, I just love the smell of nice leather in cars. Lasts as long as any air freshener.

For my other car I sometimes buy a small bag of freshly ground coffee and leave that in the car under the seat. Heaven and its not overpowering.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

frankc said:


> Just joined but going to go against the trend here...........
> 
> I use a good leather cleaner, I just love the smell of nice leather in cars. Lasts as long as any air freshener.
> 
> For my other car I sometimes buy a small bag of freshly ground coffee and leave that in the car under the seat. Heaven and its not overpowering.


Welcome to the forum Frank, some great threads on here lots of guidance and info.
Yes I have shelves full of different dressings and potions.
I just fancied trying this new Angelwax air freshener which I have just ordered. I have to admit to liking my car to smell sweet. I have some great leather products too but this car has fabric seats

Harry


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks Harry.

Thats when I use the coffee beans, in my fabric car. 

How do you post a 'Thanks' on this forum?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

frankc said:


> Thanks Harry.
> 
> Thats when I use the coffee beans, in my fabric car.
> 
> How do you post a 'Thanks' on this forum?


There is a button in the bottom right of your post but you won't see it until you have made the qualifying number of post. I think it's 10 posts before you can thank anyone.

Harry


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

westerman said:


> There is a button in the bottom right of your post but you won't see it until you have made the qualifying number of post. I think it's 10 posts before you can thank anyone.
> 
> Harry


Oh I see. Thanks! Almost there.........


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Only 2 more posts before I qualify.............


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Opps I got that wrong only one more post?


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Perhaps you have to wait after 10 posts? Thanks anyway!!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Frank, I do know there is a requirement. Once you are there your Thanks button with a thumbs up sign will appear bottom right.

Seems I am wrong about the number of posts required, If you ask the question in the 'general chat' section, someone will no doubt have a better idea than me.

Harry


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

westerman said:


> Sorry Frank, I do know there is a requirement. Once you are there your Thanks button with a thumbs up sign will appear bottom right.
> 
> Seems I am wrong about the number of posts required, If you ask the question in the 'general chat' section, someone will no doubt have a better idea than me.
> 
> Harry


No probs Harry, just thought it would be nice to thank a few people who have been so helpful and welcoming. 

Will get there....................... eventually.


----------



## fred-the-red (Aug 9, 2018)

Finally after searching the site for an and failed, this thread has given me the answer to how to thank someone.
Just need to stop lurking so much and become more active, now that I have caught the detailing bug.
Sad I know but I just love standing at the front door when its raining, watching the beads form then run off the car.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

fred-the-red said:


> Finally after searching the site for an and failed, this thread has given me the answer to how to thank someone.
> Just need to stop lurking so much and become more active, now that I have caught the detailing bug.
> Sad I know but I just love standing at the front door when its raining, watching the beads form then run off the car.


It's easier searching via Google

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=How+to+thank+detailing+world

Brings up a number if results :thumb:

Search facility for the site isn't great it's always better to use google IMO.


----------

